# CO2 tubing question



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

The CO2 bottle is full. I have a bag of Clippard parts, a regulator, coil diffusers, and a day off tomorrow to hook this mess up... I need help with CO2 tubing, please. My thought was to use regular airline tubing for a couple of reasons. It's cheap, easy to work with, and I have plenty at home to handle this job. I think I can live with the 10% leakage. Is there anything else I need to know about using the cheap tubing?

Is there a good web article on using different types of tubing for CO2?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Regular airline tubing tends to get hard, especially with CO2 in it, so it isn't recommended. One place to get good tubing for CO2 is http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Vinyl tubing, which is the old standard air line tubing works pretty well. For a while. Then it cracks. 100% loss.

Silicone tubing loses about 6% of the CO2 per foot.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*This is the best!...*

Very flexible, no loss

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=CO1515


----------



## arcflame (May 2, 2006)

I've always just used standard airline tubing. I couldn't even guess about how to measure CO2 loss w/ this, but I'm using a manifold feeding CO2 to 4 tanks, 3 of which are about 15 tubing-feet away from the CO2 manifold. My 20# tank needs to be refilled about once a year, so if I am actually losing CO2, it's certainly at an acceptable level for me.

None of my tubing has hardened appreciably and none of it has cracked after 3-6 years (and counting).


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

I was told that vinyl tubing will turn white and crack. Also if you use glass diffuser it's really easy to break it with vinyl tubing.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Im gonna just pickup a pack of ada tubing and be done with it, i assume its specifically for co2, so cant go wrong. Anyone use this?

-Charles


----------



## dpapas665 (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone know what co2 resistant tubing is made out of?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Pneumatic tube is becoming popular here. 6 x more expensive than silicon tube.

http://dgla.jp/lgp/unt01/808117L.jpg


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

CO2 resistant tubing can be made of several different materials. I use a polyurethane based tubing.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Why is silicone tubing always colored and never clear?


----------

